# Freeride-Tour Karwendel



## FlamingMoe (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Würde gerne mal das Karwendel unter die Stollen nehmen. Die Tour wird mit einem Freerider bezwungen (16.0kg, 180mm, Gabel absenkbar) und sollte ein entsprechendes Profil aufweisen, soll heißen mäßige Anstiege auf überwiegend gut fahrbaren Schotterwegen und die Abfahrt genau gegenteilig, möglichst hoher Singletrail-Anteil und nicht befestigte Wege und/ oder offene Felder. Die Tour sollte mit durchschnittlicher Kondition an einem Tag zu schaffen sein. Eine Hütte muss nicht auf dem Weg liegen, ich fahre mit ausreichend großem Rucksack mit Verpflegung.
Könnt ihr da etwas empfehlen? Habe bereits Forumssuche und Google bemüht, aber leider nichts entsprechendes gefunden.

Bin für Tipps dankbar!

mfG,

Oli


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> ... möglichst hoher Singletrail-Anteil und nicht befestigte Wege und/ oder offene Felder.


Ähem, das Karwendel ist weitgehend ein Naturpark. Du weißt, was das für deine oben genannte Definition bedeutet...?

Alpenpark Karwendel
Naturpark-Ranger im Karwendel
Zitat: _"In diesem Sommer sind erstmals Ranger im Alpenpark Karwendel unterwegs, um den BesucherInnen die Schönheit und Sensibilität des Gebiets näher zu bringen."_ 

D.h., in einem Naturpark sind Ranger unterwegs, die die Einhaltung der Regeln überwachen. Folgende Strecken sind für Biker freigegeben, die erfüllen selbstverständlich nicht deine Kriterien. Außerhalb dieser Routen kannst du dich auf wenig erquickliche Diskussionen mit den Herren in Grün einstellen, wobei die schon auch das Mandat haben, so eine Diskussion mittels amtlichen Tickets zu beenden.

Bitte informier dich also vorher, bevor du auf solche Ideen kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Mai 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> ... Eine Hütte muss nicht auf dem Weg liegen, ich fahre mit ausreichend großem Rucksack mit Verpflegung.


... und als Local stell ich mir die Frage, warum man da behilflich sein soll, wenn jemand nicht einen Euro in die Region investieren will und nur Auspuffgase und viel Ärger hinterlässt.

Das Gerät, das du verwendest gehört inzwischen in Gegenden, wo man Strecken dafür gebaut hat. Ich würde an deiner Stelle nach Innsbruck fahren und dort die Nordkette bezwingen: http://nordkette-singletrail.at/ - das wurde für Downhiller gebaut. Gehört auch zum Karwendel und kann man auch hoch kurbeln oder mit dem Lift bezwingen. In ALpbach gibt'S ne Strecke genannt Laubwerk: http://www.alpbachtal.at/de/sommer/bike-radfahren. In Hopfgarten einen kleinen Bikepark: http://www.hohe-salve.com/de/bikepark-hopfgarten.html und im Zillertal haben sich die Mayrhofner bemüht: http://sommer.mayrhofner-bergbahnen.com/de/100349/100351/mountainbiken_penken_aktionberg.html . Ist alles rund um's Karwendel. Hier ne Liste mit offiziellen Parks: http://www.dh-rangers.com/bike-parks/oesterreich.php 

Inzwischen gibt's in den Alpen mehrere Gebiete, wo derartiges Spielzeug betrieben werden kann und darf und da gehörts auch hin. Ist nicht mehr so wie vor ein paar Jahren, als es nichts offizielles gab.


----------



## dede (25. Mai 2012)

Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Daumen hoch!!!


Für wen?
Ich frag mich manchmal allen ernstes, was sich einige Leute eigentlich denken. Wahrscheinlich nichts.
So ein Forum ist doch keine ausreichende Ausrede, sein Gehirn komplett auszuschalten.
Ich will nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst, ich mache gelegentlich auch Touren, die nicht im Einklang mit den geltenden Reglungen sind. ABER DOCH NICHT ÖFFENTLICH - darüber sollte doch bitte Konsens bestehen.
Ist doch kein rechtsfreier Raum hier.
Und wenn jemand Tipps gibt oder einfordert für Touren, die nicht mit den geltenden Regeln konform sind, dann begibt er sich meiner Meinung nach auf dünnes Eis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber vielleicht ist das eh nur die frustrierte Meinung eines alten verbohrten Knackers...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2012)

Naturpark ist was?
Ich lese da nur was von 11 verschiedenen Schutzgebieten verschiedener Kategorien...in einem sogenannten Alpenpark auf der Österreichischen Seite. 
http://www.karwendel.org/presse/logos_lageplaene/APK_Gesamt.jpg

Reither Spitze mit Nördlinger Hütte ist da zB nicht bei. Wie ja auch Seegrube und andere Lifte.

Oder auf der deutschen Seite zB Schötteltrails-Kryn.
Ist da auch alles verboten? Ich hatte dort keine Schilder betreffs NSG, LSG oder NP gesehen (ist mir schon klar, dass alles was Trails angeht eh nicht erlaubt ist in Bayern).


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...ist mir schon klar, dass alles was Trails angeht eh nicht erlaubt ist in Bayern...


Dürfen, sollen, wollen, können, ...
Man kann das ewig diskutieren.

In den verlinkten Seiten ist genau aufgeführt, was ein Naturpark ist und dort sind auch die unterschiedlichen Schutzzonen erklärt.

Den Naturpark mal ausgeblendet: Bayern ist eh der geringere Teil des Karwendel und was in Bayern erlaubt ist, darüber läßt die schwammige Formulierung der "geeigneten Wege" im Gesetz ja einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum, je nach dem, von welcher Seite aus man die Sache betrachten möchte.
Ein Freerider mag die Auffassung vertreten, das hier sei ein "geeigneter Weg" und der Förster, der sich ihm in den Weg stellt, meint, der Weg sei eben nicht geeignet. 
Wenn aber gleich in der ersten Threadnachricht nach nicht befestigten Wegen und/oder offenen Feldern gefragt wird, dann sollte man meines Erachtens auch als Bikerkollege einschreiten und auf die eventuellen Folgen solchen Denkens hinweisen. Damit tut er sich und uns allen nichts Gutes.

In Tirol hingegen ist die Sache eindeutig: da ist grundsätzlich erstmal alles verboten, was nicht ausdrücklich zur Befahrung freigegeben wurde. Die Tiroler Landesregierung rühmt sich zwar immer wieder werbewirksam über die Fülle der freigegebenen Strecken, aber tatsächlich handelt es sich dabei zumeist um Forstautobahnen. Die gesetzliche Reglung erlaubt neuerdings auch die Legalisierung von Trails, aber damit tut sich die zulassende Behörde offensichtlich so schwer, dass bis zum heutigen Tag meines Wissens noch nix Vernünftiges projektiert worden ist.

Soweit die graue Theorie.
Was nun im Naturpark Karwendel noch hinzukommt, ist die Tatsache, dass da tatsächlich echte und leibhaftige Ranger patroullieren (was für ein hässliches Wort), mit einer Aufgabe: Die Naturnutzer auf die Besonderheiten und Bedürfnisse einer sensiblen Umwelt freundlich und sanft hinzuweisen.
Ihr erstes Anliegen ist es sicher nicht, Streit zu suchen, den Gummiknüppel auszupacken oder mit Wasserwerfern auf verirrte Biker zu schießen. Ich denke, es geht ihnen um Sensibilisierung.
Und vor diesem Hintergrund halte ich es für extrem kontraproduktiv, wenn man als Biker so ein bißchen uneinsichtig für sich das freie Wegerecht einfordert. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt provozieren.

Wer mal in einem französischen Nationalpark einem Ranger begegnet ist, versteht, was ich meine. 
Erklärungen auf deutsch, englisch und mit Engelszungen? - Non, mon chèr. Die fackeln nicht lang und sind auch mit Beschlagnahmung des Bikes ganz fix. Und dann hat sich's ruckzuck ausgefreeridert und Don Juan de los Muertos kann seinen großen Rucksack ganz klassisch zu Fuß nach Hause tragen.

Ich will nun wirklich nicht Trailpolizei spielen, auch wenn es so rüberkommen sollte.
Ich will, dass man ein wenig seinen Verstand einsetzen sollte.
Am Ende profitieren wir alle davon.

Nur zur Erinnerung: 





FlamingMoe schrieb:


> (...) Würde gerne mal das Karwendel unter die Stollen nehmen. Die Tour wird mit einem Freerider bezwungen (16.0kg, 180mm, Gabel absenkbar) und sollte ein entsprechendes Profil aufweisen, soll heißen mäßige Anstiege auf überwiegend gut fahrbaren Schotterwegen und die Abfahrt genau gegenteilig, möglichst hoher Singletrail-Anteil und nicht befestigte Wege und/ oder offene Felder. Die Tour sollte mit durchschnittlicher Kondition an einem Tag zu schaffen sein. Eine Hütte muss nicht auf dem Weg liegen, ich fahre mit ausreichend großem Rucksack mit Verpflegung. (...)


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2012)

Ja  - ich glaube das gern, dass in Tirol auch alles verboten ist, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. 
Klar ist es blöd, in einer Ecke, wo Wandrermassen untwegs sind, FR Touren machen zu wollen. Da ist er sicher mit PN Kontakt im Münchner Forum besser aufgehoben, um Trails zu finden.

Die Frage an sich finde ich jetzt aber nicht so unsittlich und anstößig, wie hier getan wird. 
Tausende wollen bequem den Berg hoch und lustig wieder runter. Da wirst du doch nicht allen Ernstes behaupten wollen, dass die alle nur in Bikeparks, Vinschgau und am Gardasee unterwegs sind. 

Meine Frage war aber eher - da ich mich nicht durch diese Riesenfülle Material zum Naturpark Karwendel arbeiten will - was da nun eigentlich explizit verboten ist (Wegebreite? Beschilderung?). 

Die Werbung der "Silberregion Karwendel" die ich ständig ins Haus bekomme will mich als MTBler schließlich unbedingt dorthin locken, und ich war ja neulich auch schon fast da, wenns nicht geschneit hätte.

PS willi hofers Seite ist übrigens immer noch online, wer sucht der findet auch.


----------



## dede (25. Mai 2012)

Nein, nein, bin voll auf deiner und Tirolers Seite! Freeriden im Karwendel ist an sich keine gute Idee (Argumentation s.o.)




isartrails schrieb:


> Für wen?
> Ich frag mich manchmal allen ernstes, was sich einige Leute eigentlich denken. Wahrscheinlich nichts.
> So ein Forum ist doch keine ausreichende Ausrede, sein Gehirn komplett auszuschalten.
> Ich will nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst, ich mache gelegentlich auch Touren, die nicht im Einklang mit den geltenden Reglungen sind. ABER DOCH NICHT ÖFFENTLICH - darüber sollte doch bitte Konsens bestehen.
> ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal die Schutzgebiete im Alpenpark Karwendel (Quelle Wikipedia)

Der Alpenpark Karwendel[3] geht auf eines der Ã¤ltesten Schutzgebiete der Ostalpen (Banngebiet von 1928) zurÃ¼ck. Mit einer FlÃ¤che von 727 kmÂ² ist er als ganzes[4] auch Natura 2000-Gebiet (Sitecode AT3309000).[2] Der Alpenpark bildet sich aus 3 Naturschutz-, 2 Ruhe- und 6 Landschaftsschutzgebieten,[5] und wurde mit 2009 zum Naturpark erklÃ¤rt (LGBl. 26/2009):[6]

    Naturschutzgebiet Karwendel
    Naturschutzgebiet Martinswand
    Naturschutzgebiet Fragenstein
    Ruhegebiet Eppzirl
    Ruhegebiet Achental-West
    Landschaftsschutzgebiet BÃ¤renkopf
    Landschaftsschutzgebiet FalzthurntalâGerntal
    Landschaftsschutzgebiet GroÃer Ahornboden
    Landschaftsschutzgebiet MartinswandâSolsteinâReither Spitze
    Landschaftsschutzgebiet Nordkette
    Landschaftsschutzgebiet Vorberg

FÃ¼r die bayerische Seite kann ich Folgendes beitragen:
Verordnung Ã¼ber das Naturschutzgebiet "Karwendel und Karwendelvorgebirge" vom 29.12.1982 (1/2)
Verordnung Ã¼ber das Naturschutzgebiet "Karwendel und Karwendelvorgebirge" vom 29.12.1982 (2/2)
Ãbersichtskarte

Das Radfahren ist hier im Bereich des Naturschutzgebiets nach Â§ 4 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 der Verordnung ausserhalb der fÃ¼r den Ã¶ffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten StraÃen verboten.

In Landschaftsschutzgebieten und Naturparken widersprechen BetretungsbeschrÃ¤nkungen in der Regel der Zweckbestimmung. Naturparke dienen der umweltvertrÃ¤glichen Erholung, dem natur- und umweltvertrÃ¤glichen Tourismus und einer dauerhaften natur- und umweltvertrÃ¤glichen Landnutzung.

Abgesehen davon was rechtlich zulÃ¤ssig ist, fÃ¤hrt man in Bayern nach den Trail-Rules immer auf der sicheren Seite:

    Fahre nur auf nicht gesperrten Wegen. 
    Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
    Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
    Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
    Nimm RÃ¼cksicht auf Tiere.
    Plane im Voraus.

So fÃ¤hrt man natur-, gemein- und eigentÃ¼mervertrÃ¤glich.

Wenn man einen Weg natur-, gemein- und eigentÃ¼mervertrÃ¤glich befahren kann, ist der Weg auch geeignet (hier gibt es auch fÃ¼r die BehÃ¶rden kein Ermessen).

Wege, die nicht naturvertrÃ¤glich befahren werden kÃ¶nnen, sind durch die BehÃ¶rden z. B. durch Verordnungen, wie eben die obige Naturschutzverordnung gesperrt.
Bei Begegnungen mit anderen Naturnutzern und Erholungssuchenden kann es geboten sein die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern, anzuhalten oder gegebenenfalls auch mal abzusteigen.
Das Befahren bestellter Felder ist nicht eigentÃ¼mervertrÃ¤glich. 

Ansonsten kann man sich bei Tiroler1973 fÃ¼r die sehr gelungene Antwort bedanken. Daumen hoch!!!

Ciao

Roland


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja  - ich glaube das gern, dass in Tirol auch *alles verboten ist, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist*.
> ...
> Meine Frage war aber eher ... was da nun eigentlich *explizit verboten* ist (Wegebreite? Beschilderung?).


Sorry cx, das meine ich, mit Verstand benutzen: *Wenn alles verboten ist, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, wozu braucht's dann noch explizite Verbote ?*
Hätte er da nicht mit minimalster Recherche selbst draufkommen können?

Oder ist's vielleicht nicht eher so, dass Biker dieses generelle Verbot grundsätzlich nicht akzeptiert und man erst dann bereit ist, etwas wahrzunehmen, wenn man es explizit aufs Brot geschmiert bekommt?

Ich finde Verbote auch nicht sonderlich toll und möchte auch gerne bequem hoch und lustig wieder runter, aber wenn ich weiß, dass Biken in Tirol (oder im Karwendel) auf schmalen Wegen grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt ist, dann komm ich nicht daher und sag: "Ich hab das Schild nicht gesehen." 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS willi hofers Seite ist übrigens immer noch online, wer sucht der findet auch.


So seh ich das auch. Aber wenn einer so naiv hier aufschlägt und zu erkennen gibt, hey leute, ich will Spaß und was die Regelungen dazu sagen, geht mir am Ausgang vorbei, dann kann man ihm nicht helfen und dann will ich ihm auch nicht helfen, denn im tiefen Kern der Sache schadet er mit seiner Einstellungen oder Unbekümmertheit langfristig unserer Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Also ein wenig auf die Problematik aufmerksam machen, wird man ja wohl noch dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (25. Mai 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was nun im Naturpark Karwendel noch hinzukommt, ist die Tatsache, dass da tatsächlich echte und leibhaftige Ranger patroullieren (was für ein hässliches Wort), mit einer Aufgabe: Die Naturnutzer auf die Besonderheiten und Bedürfnisse einer sensiblen Umwelt freundlich und sanft hinzuweisen.
> Ihr erstes Anliegen ist es sicher nicht, Streit zu suchen, den Gummiknüppel auszupacken oder mit Wasserwerfern auf verirrte Biker zu schießen. Ich denke, es geht ihnen um Sensibilisierung.
> Und vor diesem Hintergrund halte ich es für extrem kontraproduktiv, wenn man als Biker so ein bißchen uneinsichtig für sich das freie Wegerecht einfordert. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt provozieren.



Fragt mal den User Harrypeter18, der hatte letztes Jahr am *Einstieg *einer für Biker gesperrten Abfahrt Richtung Ladisalm schon eine unliebsame Begegnung mit zwei Karwendel-Rangern. Soweit ich Harry verstanden habe, waren die Typen alles andere als freundlich.

Gut der TE hat wohl unbewusst etwas provokant formuliert, trotzdem: Das Karwendel hat durchaus FR-geeignete Trails, legale und illegale. Die legalen sind m. W. nach in der Überzahl.
Deshalb mein Aufruf: Bügelt den armen FlamingMoe nicht ganz so gnadenlos nieder...


----------



## FlamingMoe (26. Mai 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Aber wenn einer so naiv hier aufschlägt und zu erkennen gibt, hey leute, ich will Spaß und was die Regelungen dazu sagen, geht mir am Ausgang vorbei, dann kann man ihm nicht helfen und dann will ich ihm auch nicht helfen, denn im tiefen Kern der Sache schadet er mit seiner Einstellungen oder Unbekümmertheit langfristig unserer Freizeitbeschäftigung.
> Also ein wenig auf die Problematik aufmerksam machen, wird man ja wohl noch dürfen.



Lieber Münchener Kollege,

krieg dich est mal wieder ein. Auf alles einzugehen, was du geschrieben hast, erspare ich mir. Ich möchte nur bei zweien deiner Kommentare nachhaken: Wo liest du bitte, dass mir,  "was die Regelungen dazu sagen, am Ausgang vorbeigeht"? Und, du sagtest es selbst in deinem ersten post: "Bitte informier dich also vorher, bevor du auf solche Ideen kommst." Was glaubst du war meine Intention mit diesem thread? Glaubst du ich wollte die community darauf hinweisen, dass ich auf jeden Fall ins Karwendel fahren würde, um dort ohne Rücksicht auf Wanderer und sonstige Lebewesen alles an brauchbaren trails herunterzurasen, völlig egal was das forum denkt?
Bitte verzeih mir vielmals, sollte ich eine sensible Stelle bei dir getroffen haben. Ich bin der Letzte, der rücksichtlsos auf dem bike unterwegs ist. Ich bremse, ich steige ggf. ab wenn der Weg zu schmal ist, ich grüße freundlich, und wenn ich ein Schild sehe, auf dem steht Radfahrer absteign, dann tue ich das auch im Gegensatz zu den meisten andren meiner Art. Aber: Ich _kenne_ das Karwendel schlichtweg nicht, weswegen ich mich unverschämt dazu erdreistet habe, hier nachzufragen, ob man dort biken kann. Ja, auch in München gibt es Menschen, die sich im Alpenraum nciht besonders gut auskennen! Das ist bei dir offenbar nicht der Fall, sei froh dass du dich so gut auskennst! Ich tu das leider nicht und bin nunmal noch auf der Suche nach bike-Revieren und ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass mir im Forum sicher weitergeholfen werden kann.

Trotz der in meinen Augen überzogenen Reaktionen auf meinen thread, danke ich allen (auch isartrails), da wirklich einige hilfreiche Informationen und Tipps dabei waren. 

Ihr könnt übrigens beruhigt sein: Morgen und am Monatg ist Regen angesagt, ich werde also nicht ins Karwendel fahren.

schönes langes Wochenende,
Oli


----------



## FlamingMoe (26. Mai 2012)

Übrigens: klick

"nicht offiziell genehmigte "Radrouten" * :" und das auf der offiziellen website. Wie komme ich nur darauf, dass man im Karwendel möglicherweise auf trails biken kann?!


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Übrigens: klick
> 
> "nicht offiziell genehmigte "Radrouten" * :" und das auf der offiziellen website. Wie komme ich nur darauf, dass man im Karwendel möglicherweise auf trails biken kann?!



guter Punkt !

Wobei - ohne diese Routen zu kennen - rein vom lesen der Beschreibung ist das nichts so FR-mässig interessantes (hab das Heft auch da). 
Kannst ja mal probieren und berichten. 

Ansonsten wie gesagt bei willi hofer nachschauen zB.


----------



## isartrails (28. Mai 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> "nicht offiziell genehmigte "Radrouten" * :" und das auf der offiziellen website. Wie komme ich nur darauf, dass man im Karwendel möglicherweise auf trails biken kann?!


Nicht offiziell genehmigte Radrouen auf offiziellen Website sind , ja nun, was sind sie denn nun eigentlich: ein Paradoxon, eine Grauzone, trotzdem verboten, eine typisch österreichische Lösung...?
Das Problem ist, dass die Tiroler MTB-Lösung für jedermann kontraproduktiv ist. Für Biker: sowieso. Für den Tourismus, weil diese ihnen die Hände bindet.
Die Regelung verlangt zwingend nach einer Versicherungslösung, um die Wegehalter aus der Haftung zu entlassen. Diese Versicherungslösung kostet aber Geld und dieses ist nicht überall vorhanden, bzw. es ist nicht entschieden, wer dafür aufkommen soll. Der private Wegehalter hat kein Interesse für eine touristische Infrastrukturmaßnahme zu bezahlen, die ihm nur Durchgangsverkehr oder Ärger bringt.
Die Tourismusorganisationen würden ja vielleicht teilweise diese Leistung übernehmen, brauchen aber dazu die Einwilligung der Wegehalter, abgesehen von der total bürokratischen Zertifizierungspraxis der Landesregierung.
Ich wär mir also an deiner Stelle nicht so sicher, dass du auf einer "nicht offiziell genehmigten Radroute" freie Fahrt hast, bzw. nicht doch belangt wirst. Letztlich drückt diese unglückliche Formulierung nur die Machtlosigkeit der Tourismusverbände aus: sie würden ja gerne diese Strecken freigeben, dürfen aber offiziell nicht.

Aber das ist alles graue Theorie, allgemeingültig für Tiroler Landesebene.

Zurück zu deinem Wunsch, eine Freeridetour im Karwendel zu finden.
Hier kommt verschärfend noch der Naturpark-Status hinzu. D.h., alles was in Tirol ohnehin verboten ist, ist selbstverständlich auch in einem Tiroler Naturpark verboten und zudem gibt es hier noch eine exekutive Ordnungsinstanz (Ranger), die zum Schutze des Naturparks einschreiten darf.
Die Chance, dass du außerhalb der genehmigten oder nicht genehmigten Routen von einem Ranger zur Rede gestellt wirst, ist relativ groß.
Alles, was zu diesem Thema unter Bikerkreisen und hinter vorgehaltenen Hand weitergegeben wird, ist - die Behauptung wage ich nun mal - definitiv illegal, sprich: verboten.
Der Willi Hofer ist eine Quelle, die Innsbrucker Vertrider eine andere.
Verboten sind sie allemal.
Was du dann daraus machst, ist deine Sache.

Andererseits fände ich persönlich es gut, wenn ein öffentliches Forum nicht dazu verwendet wird, um sich öffentlich über Tipps auszutauschen, die definitiv nur dazu taugen, geltende Regelungen zu unterlaufen.

Nicht, weil ich so ein gesetzestreuer Bürger bin, sondern weil die Signalwirkung solcher Posts verheerende Wirkungen haben kann, weil dann irgendwann ein unbedarfter Leser meinen könnte, naja, wenn das schon öffentlich verhandelt wird, dann kann's ja nicht so schlimm sein.
Und: die Suppe löffeln am Ende wir alle aus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> guter Punkt !
> 
> Wobei - ohne diese Routen zu kennen - rein vom lesen der Beschreibung ist das nichts so FR-mässig interessantes (hab das Heft auch da).
> Kannst ja mal probieren und berichten.



So seh ich das auch, da steht ja im alten Moser besseres drin. Aber gemütlich rauf geht´s im Karwendel nie, wenn man spannend runter will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlamingMoe (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

also der Willi Hofer ist tatsächlich ein richtig guter Tipp, danke dafür. Den kannte ich vorher noch nicht; ihr habt ja offenbar schnell bemerkt, dass ich mich in der Touren-Scene noch nicht sonderlich gut auskenne.
Isartrails, deine Argumente sind absolut einleuchtend, Hut ab an dieser Stelle auch für dein Wissen über diese ganzen Reglements und deine klare und respektvolle Diskussionsführung (abgesehen von einzelnen Phrasen). Du musst aber bitte Verständnis dafür haben, dass nicht jeder weiss, was du hier an den Tag legst. Ich wusste bis dato tatsächlich nicht, dass in Tirol das biken grundsätzlich überall verboten ist, wo es nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. So etwas geht - insbesondere aus den karwendel-Tourismus-Seiten - nicht klar hervor. Man versucht offenbar wie verrückt biker zu locken und  diese Informationen über "offiziell nicht genehmigte Strecken" - ob sie nun für mich attraktiv sind oder nicht - vermitteln nunmal ein völlig falsches Bild. Insbesondere, da es sich, wie von Isartrails mehrfach betont, um einen Naturpark handelt.
Meine Absicht war es ausdrücklich nicht, hier Tipps zu illegalen Wegen zu finden. Ich habe nur versucht, ein paar Hinweise auf schöne (legale) Trails zu bekommen. Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Reviere einfach noch nicht und war davon ausgegangen, dass es im Karwendel ein paar geeignete Wege gäbe. 
Dass ich mit dem bike auch in den bikepark gehen kann, ist mir freilich klar. Das tue ich auch oft und gerne, aber man wird ja wohl auch mal eine schöne Tour fahren dürfen. Ich möchte nciht immer nur auf gebauten trails mit tables, Anliegern, Northschores etc. fahren, sondern eben einfach mal naturbelassene Wege in schöner Landschaft fahren. Daran ist doch wohl nicht Verwerfliches, nur weil ich das mit einem Freerider tun möchte.

So und nun zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema. Ich habe folgende ausdrücklich offiziell genehmigte Tourgefunden. Ist das jemand gefahren und kann dazu etwas sagen? 

mfG,
Oli


----------



## 3cinos (28. Mai 2012)

@ FlamingMoe,
der Weg vom Gr. Ahornboden zum westl. Lamsenjoch ist eine "Fahrstraße" welche ein paar Körner bedarf. Der Pfad vom westl. Lamsenjoch zur Lamsenjochhütte war im Sept. 2011 mit einem Bikeverbot ausgeschildert! Die Kulisse ist tatsächlich gigantisch.


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> ...Ich wusste bis dato tatsächlich nicht, dass in Tirol das biken grundsätzlich überall verboten ist, wo es nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. So etwas geht - insbesondere aus den karwendel-Tourismus-Seiten - nicht klar hervor. Man versucht offenbar wie verrückt biker zu locken und  diese Informationen über "offiziell nicht genehmigte Strecken" - ob sie nun für mich attraktiv sind oder nicht - vermitteln nunmal ein völlig falsches Bild.


Das sollte man mal an die Adresse der Tourismusverantwortlichen so wortwörtlich weiterleiten... 


FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende ausdrücklich offiziell genehmigte Tourgefunden. Ist das jemand gefahren und kann dazu etwas sagen?


Hier passiert genau dasselbe. Der Beschreibungstext gaukelt dir wunderwas für einen tollen Trail vor, aber in Wirklichkeit steckt nichts weiter als eine stellenweise sehr steile Fahrstraße dahinter, an deren Ende ein flacher Wanderweg trailig zur Lamsenjochhütte folgt.
Landschaftlich gigantisch, keine Frage - aber Freeride? - Das hab ich vor 25 Jahren schon mit meinem ersten Stahlhardtail ohne Federgabel gemacht. Kannte schon Moser... 

Der GPS-Track zeigt die Auffahrt von der Eng zum westlichen Lamsenjoch, dann den Weiterweg hinüber zur Lamsenjochhütte (liegt am östlichen Lamsenjoch). 
Wie's zurückgehn soll, verrät der Track nicht. Ich vermute mal, auf gleicher Strecke!

Hier wurde also laut Landesmodell ein Trail genehmigt, der ohnehin schon seit Jahrzehnten von jedem befahren wurde.

Zitat der Beschreibung:_
Beim Westlichen Lamsenjoch beginnt einer der noch recht seltenen offiziellen Trails lt. Tiroler MTB-Modell. Hier darf also trotz beengter Verhältnisse in Koexistenz mit Wanderern mit dem MTB gefahren werden (...) Der erwähnte Lamsenjoch-Trail bildet hin und auch retour das fahrtechnische Highlight der Tour. _
Diese Beschreibung ist insofern ein Witz, als dass hier schon immer gefahren wurde, also lange bevor es das Tiroler Bike-Modell gab.

Der Beschreibungstext will dir auch unbedingt die Variante zur Gramaialm ausreden: _Es wurden aber auch schon Biker gesichtet, die die engen Schotterserpentinen zum Gramaier Grund hinab in Angriff genommen haben. Davon bitte Abstand nehmen! Lebensgefahr. _
Dabei wäre genau diese eine würdige Freeride-Alternative...

Lebensgefahr? Nun, wenn die Herren in Innsbruck meinen, dann muss das ja wohl so sein...
Ich gehöre ja normalerweise nicht zu denen, die Schwierigkeiten kleinreden, aber das Wort Lebensgefahr kann in dem Zusammenhang nur aus dem Mund eines Politikers oder Touristikers kommen.

Mein Tipp an dich, wenn du das Karwendel noch nicht kennst: Vergiss die Schublade "Freeride" und mache einfach ein paar der "klassischen" Karwendeltouren.
* die Karwendelrunde von Mittenwald/Scharnitz übers Karwendelhaus und Hinterriß
* die Tour zur Falkenhütte
* die Tour zur Lamsenjochhütte
* den Soiernweg
* und vieles mehr findest du im Moser-Band 2 oder in den Trackportalen.

Das Karwendel ist so schön, da hab ich "Freeride" noch nie vermißt.


----------



## dede (29. Mai 2012)

Die beschriebene Tour ist an sich schon gigantisch (v.a. auch panoramatechnisch), aber richtig spannend wird sie erst mit der Abfahrt durchs Stallental ins Inntal runter, was aber unverzüglich das Problem der/des Rückfahrt/Rücktransports nach sich zieht. Zudem ist der Uphill ab der Binsalm auch nicht jederman's Sache und für die Querung (fahrend im Sattel) zwischen den beiden Lamsenjöchern sollte man schon schwindelfrei sein....
Unter Freeriden versteh ich allerdings was ganz anderes....


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Mai 2012)

Servus!
Ich denke, man sollte die Trackliste vom Hofer Willi auf jeden Fall abgrasen wenn man neu im Tourenbereich mit Freerider ist. Bekommt man den richtigen Eindruck. Die Liste kann was. Wenn man aufmerksam dessen Tourenportal studiert, wird man feststellen, dass er sich nur am Rande des Karwendel bewegt. Wird wohl einen Grund haben. Den Schmarrn am Lamsenjoch hat er aus guten Grund nicht drinnen. Wegen so einem Furztrail wuchtet man kein schweres Geschoss auf's Lamsenjoch. Egal ob vom Inntal aus oder von der anderen Seite.

Es wird auch sicher niemanden auffallen, dass sich da jemand mit einem Freerider den Berg hinauf abmüht und es wird sich sicher jeder Aufseher, der dich bergauf mit so einem Geschoss sieht, nichts dabei denken und dich ganz gewiss ganz bewusst aus den Augen verlieren wollen.

Ich persönlich bin mir ja nicht ganz im Klaren, wie technisch versiert du beim Biken bist. Allein deshalb würde ich dir nicht empfehlen auf den Lamsentrail zu spekulieren. Oben am Joch nicht unbedingt fehlerverzeihend. ... und die restlichen Meter eigentlich in kurzes Vergnügen. Meiner Ansicht nach zu kurz um so einen Hobel in derartige Höhen zu wuchten. Muss aber am Ende jeder selber wissen und so wie wir Alten sollen auch die Jungen ein Recht drauf haben ihre Erfahrungen zu machen. Ich glaub ich war auch schon ein paar hundert mal auf Wegen unterwegs wo ich feststellen musste: Der Weg war umsonst. Hat aber auch viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn die Abfahrt kacke war, weil (für mich) nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Seriousbiker (29. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Die beschriebene Tour ist an sich schon gigantisch (v.a. auch panoramatechnisch), aber richtig spannend wird sie erst mit der Abfahrt durchs Stallental ins Inntal runter, was aber unverzüglich das Problem der/des Rückfahrt/Rücktransports nach sich zieht. Zudem ist der Uphill ab der Binsalm auch nicht jederman's Sache und für die Querung (fahrend im Sattel) zwischen den beiden Lamsenjöchern sollte man schon schwindelfrei sein....
> Unter Freeriden versteh ich allerdings was ganz anderes....


 
Klar, die klassische Lamsenjochrunde. Nur bloß nicht über die Binsalm hoch, sondern am Ende der Tour runter. Also Hinterriss, Plumsjoch, Achensee, Vomp, hoch zur Lamsenjochspitze und dann eben wieder runter zur Binsalm. 

Aber bloß nicht mit dem Freerider.  Ist eben ein waschechter Moser-Tourenklassiker mit Arsch-Abfahr-Garantie.


Und was hier geschrieben steht bezüglich Querung im Sattel zwischen Lamsenjöchern und die Alternative runter zur Gramaialm: ein falscher Schritt und dann ist Ende. Definitv lebensgefährlich. Da nutzt dann auch kein 16 Kilo Freerider mit Megagabel mehr. Sagt ja keiner das es unfahrbar ist. Nur ein Gleichgewichtsfehler und Schluss. Aber wer's mag... 

Bezgüglich Freeriden: hier gibts doch im Forum ein paar Bike-Bergsteiger, die nur so was dort über den Baumwipfeln abziehen. Vielleicht nehmen sie dich ja mal mit.


----------



## eagle.fly (29. Mai 2012)

... wenn du vom Inntal zur Lamsenjochhütte bei der Auffahrt  kein einziges mal den Fuss auf Mutter Erde gesetzt hast sei dir der Minitrail zum westlichen Lamsenjoch gegönnt. Noch eins am Rande der Höhenunterschied zwischen Lamsenjoch ost/west oder umgekehrt ist nicht nenneswert. Also nix mit Abfahrmodus an und laufen lassen sondern schön auf und ab und das wie schon erwähnt ab und an mal mit ordentlich Tiefblick ...

@ Seriousbiker: Warum nicht über Binsalm hoch? Ich fand die ausgewaschenen und sandigen Stücke von der Binsalm zum westlichen Lamsenjoch sind das Salz in der Suppe. Zugegeben war mit nem 11 KG Hardtail unterwegs 

Servus eagle


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> ... Unter Freeriden versteh ich allerdings was ganz anderes....


Ich auch.
Mit etwas gutem Willen kann man Mosers Versuche, sein Bike über den Wilde-Bande-Steig zu wuchten, als "Old-School-Freeriden" definieren - nur gefahren wurde dabei fast nix. 
Und ich glaube, auch heute, mit anderem Material, dürfte sich das nicht sehr geändert haben, weil das Gelände nicht fehlerverzeihend ist.
"New-School-Freeriden", so wie man es heute versteht, sehe ich im Karwendel praktisch nirgendwo. Da muss mir dann schon mal jemand ein paar konkrete Touren nennen. Und die Arzler Schotterreisen auf dem driftenden Hinterrad runtersurfen ist ja nun auch nicht gerade das, was 99 Prozent aller Biker wollen.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...man sollte die Trackliste vom Hofer Willi auf jeden Fall abgrasen wenn man neu im Tourenbereich mit Freerider ist. Bekommt man den richtigen Eindruck. Die Liste kann was. Wenn man aufmerksam dessen Tourenportal studiert, wird man feststellen, dass er sich nur am Rande des Karwendel bewegt. Wird wohl einen Grund haben. Den Schmarrn am Lamsenjoch hat er aus guten Grund nicht drinnen. Wegen so einem Furztrail wuchtet man kein schweres Geschoss auf's Lamsenjoch. Egal ob vom Inntal aus oder von der anderen Seite....


Ich seh das ähnlich. Will man "echtes Freeriden", dann muss man sich an Hofers Touren bzw. an die Innsbrucker Vertrider halten und wird dabei feststellen, dass deren Definition von Mountainbiken nochmal eine ganz andere Kategorie ist, als das, was wir uns in zwei Jahrzehnten Moser-Touren so selbst beigebracht haben.
Ging zumindest mir so, als ich die ersten Hofer-Touren am Achensee "versuchte".
Und du bemerkst auch richtig, dass Hofer das Karwendel auffälligerweise ausspart.
Innerhalb des klassischen Karwendel-Tourengebiets ist der Begriff Freeride, so wie man ihn heute versteht, fehl am Platz (meiner Meinung nach). 
Klar, ich hab 1992 schonmal eine 2-tages-Tour mit Übernachtung auf dem Hallerangerhaus gemacht und am nächsten morgen Ende Mai mit Altschnee in der Nordflanke und mulmigem Gefühl in der Magengegend übers Lafatscherjoch getragen und das war damals für mich Freeride. Aber wenn ich heute mit sowas komme und sage, das sei Freeride, dann lacht man mich dafür aus...



Seriousbiker schrieb:


> ...ein falscher Schritt und dann ist Ende. Definitv lebensgefährlich.  (...) Sagt ja keiner das es unfahrbar ist.


Also fahrbar und lebensgefährlich? 
Klar ist der Steig zur Gramaialm und die Querung zwischen beiden Lamsenjöchern nicht der Ort für Fahrfehler, darüber besteht kein Zweifel.
Aber mit entsprechender Vorsicht, sprich defensiver Fahrweise und der Bereitschaft, lieber mal einen Schritt zu früh als zu spät aus dem sattel zu gehen und zu Schieben, denke ich, kann man die Lebensgefahr unter Kontrolle halten.
Ich bin nun wirklich nicht der beste Fahrtechniker, aber auf dem Steig zur Gramaialm setz ich mein Bike halt in jeder Spitzkehre von Hand um (aus Vernunftsgründen) und versuche kein Hinterradversetzen. Klar gibt's leute, die beherrschen das auch in dem Gelände, aber denen wünsch ich, dass sie sich nie irren mögen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das alles ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Steig für Biker verboten ist und dass es sich nicht lohnt, dafür ein 16kilo-Geschoss zur Lamsenjochhütte hochzuwuchten. 

Die Tour übers Lamsenjoch bin ich als Rundtour schon in beide Richtungen gefahren.
Ist halt ne echte Arbeit, den Höhenunterschied aus dem Inntal aus eigener Kraft zu bewältigen und gelegentlich flucht man über Steil- und Schottrigkeit. 
Erinnert sich noch jemand an die ersten Transalp Challenges übers Plumsjoch, wo selbst die Profis in den grobschottrigen Straßenkehren unkontrollierte Abflüge über den Lenker gemacht haben?
Ich würde es auch lieber im Uhrzeigersinn fahren, weil man dann einen netten Trail vom Achensee nach Jenbach runter mitnehmen kann.

Also, wenn man den Threadersteller überzeugen könnte, *dass das Karwendel jede Tour lohnt, aber es völliger Quatsch ist, dafür einen Freeride ins Gebirge zu wuchten*, dann wäre schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## Seriousbiker (29. Mai 2012)

eagle.fly schrieb:


> ...
> @ Seriousbiker: Warum nicht über Binsalm hoch? Ich fand die ausgewaschenen und sandigen Stücke von der Binsalm zum westlichen Lamsenjoch sind das Salz in der Suppe. Zugegeben war mit nem 11 KG Hardtail unterwegs
> 
> Servus eagle


 
Ich bin die auch schon hoch. Aber seien wir ehrlich: den einzigen halbwegs interessanten Trail auf der Lamsenjochrunde möchte ich lieber runter als hoch fahren. Jedenfalls bei ner Rundtour.



> Ich seh das ähnlich. Will man "echtes Freeriden", dann muss man sich an Hofers Touren bzw. an die Innsbrucker Vertrider halten und wird dabei feststellen, dass deren Definition von Mountainbiken nochmal eine ganz andere Kategorie ist, als das, was wir uns in zwei Jahrzehnten Moser-Touren so selbst beigebracht haben.


 
Ich hatte mir heute ernsthaft überlegt, mir den Hofer zu kaufen. Hatte dann aber die gleichen Befürchtungen, die du damit aussprichst. Fazit: ich lass es lieber. Bin sowieso zu alt, um mir noch das Freeriden mit Familie und kleinen Kind im Background bei bringen zu müssen. Eventuell komme ich in der Midlife Crisis wieder drauf zurück.


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2012)

Seriousbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir heute ernsthaft überlegt, mir den Hofer zu kaufen.


In den Bänden, die es von Hofer/Hammerle im Löwenzahn-Verlag zu kaufen gibt, sind die verbotenen Freeridetouren nicht drin. Die stehen ausschließlich online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic The Brain (29. Mai 2012)

Da Ihr hier grad vom Karwendel dran seid, welche Route würdet Ihr für einen Alpencross empfehlen?
Etappe Mittenwald-Weerberg : Lamsenjoch, Plumsjoch oder Lafatscherjoch?
Die kürzeste Verbindung wäre das Lafatscherjoch, natürlich mit ordentlich Schieben/tragen
Danke


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Mai 2012)

Wer gerne fährt: Lamsen. Ist landschaftlich beeindruckender als Plums. Plums ist ab der Gernalm fad, da Teer. ... und in weiterer Folge über Pertisau nach Wiesing bzw. Jenbach auch nicht unbedingt der Bringer ist.


----------



## Seriousbiker (29. Mai 2012)

Epic The Brain schrieb:


> Da Ihr hier grad vom Karwendel dran seid, welche Route würdet Ihr für einen Alpencross empfehlen?
> Etappe Mittenwald-Weerberg : Lamsenjoch, Plumsjoch oder Lafatscherjoch?
> Die kürzeste Verbindung wäre das Lafatscherjoch, natürlich mit ordentlich Schieben/tragen
> Danke


 
Lamsenjoch, wie beschrieben über den Binsalm-Trail, ist doch sehr schön für einen AC.


----------



## tri4me (30. Mai 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mit etwas gutem Willen kann man ...das (Einfügung)..als "Old-School-Freeriden" definieren - nur gefahren wurde dabei fast nix.
> 
> Da ist doch mal ein Satz für die Ewigkeit.


----------

